

Pinterest Is A $7.7 Billion Company - matan_a
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thestreet/2012/04/16/pinterest-is-a-7-7-billion-company/

======
tribeofone
If they play their cards right, they could be worth more then all of them. If
you think of what they've really done, its create the real possibility of
duplicity in the virtual space of a brand.

Meaning, unlike a brand webpage, twitter account, facebook page, etc. in which
the brand tightly controls the message, with pinerest, they become just
custodians. Because they cannot control the message, and they cannot control
the virtual space, they can only influence it by ensuring that the brand or
product, does or delivers exactly on the promise.

It could be the single most important reputation and sentiment index for
products and brands.

~~~
Drbble
I thought Pinterest was a site where people bookmark pretty pictures, not
Consumerist or Yelp.

